
500+ Times Faster Than Deep Learning - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.05319
======
karmakaze
What I want to see is something that I can relate to, like beating AlphaZero
for example.

~~~
karmakaze
That didn't come across as intended. To rephrase:

I would like to read about a success story of SVM in practice for some types
of generalized (e.g. video games, other games, or some other categories),
unsupervised problem solving. To say it's 500x faster it should be comparable
in the problem space.

